# Do You Enjoy Masks and Facials?



## fureverywhere (Oct 4, 2016)

I pick up the masks for fun sometimes. They have animal ones at Target. They feel nice and you have a panda face I also go for a professional facial once in awhile. It's hard to lay still for so long but it is also relaxing. My menopause skin still has breakouts. I think the thorough cleaning makes a difference. Anyone else?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 4, 2016)

I love facials. Sometimes we do it on 'girls' night at my house & sometimes I go to a pro.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm not much on facials and make up. I cut my own hair and the last time I had nail polish on was last Christmas but one thing I have always done that my Mom and Grandmother did is to wash my face morning and night with Noxzema. My grandmother had especially beautiful skin and mine isn't bad either, so I've been told, for a 71 year old. Maybe it's the Noxzema,maybe not.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't enjoy them, nor the expense. I like plain old regular skin care routine including Dove soap, a retinol cream, and a great moisturizer. Oh an sunscreen of course.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2016)

I've only had two facials in my life, they made my face feel good afterwards, but I didn't really enjoy getting them, and like Bluebreezes, I don't like to pay that much for a service like that.  Years ago I used to buy the home face masks and do them once in awhile, but stopped doing them, too much of a hassle.

I don't use soap on my face anymore, but once in awhile I use something like the Oil of Olay cleansing cloths.  I also use Neutrogena Naturals purifying pore scrub now and then, and the Biore pore cleansing strips.  I use a cream daily like Alba Botanica Hawaiian moisture cream (Jasmine & Vit. E).

Like Ruth I don't do manicures and pedicures either, don't like to wear polish but might put clear on my finger nails now and then, and do my toes once or twice in the summer months.  I've only had one manicure which I didn't enjoy at all, and maybe 3 pedicures in my life.  Maybe if I get older and sickly where I can't do my nails myself, I may go to someone and have them groomed.

My skin's pretty good, never had any major problems, now if I can just reverse those darn wrinkles!  ld:


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2016)

I have had facials in the past and they were fine, but they do little to improve your skin or your appearance.   I also don't want anyone rubbing around on my face as I have had facial fillers and I am very gentle and careful with my skin.   I use Aveeno Pure Radiance cleanser with a gentle cloth.   I alternate night creams between Retin-A (not Retinol)  and Clarins serum, with their firming night cream.  

Unfortunately, the only way to reverse those darn wrinkles is with surgery OR  Fillers like Juevederm Voluma.. and a few units of Botox here and there.   Retin-A works pretty well on those very fine wrinkles... but you need the big guns for the deep ones.  I might add that those "big guns" are very expensive.  I have about $5000 invested in my face... but I will tell you, it's taken about 15 or 20 years away.  Still it's much less than what surgery would cost.. and I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have done some enhancing...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Unfortunately, the only way to reverse those darn wrinkles is with surgery OR  Fillers like Juevederm Voluma.. and a few units of Botox here and there.   Retin-A works pretty well on those very fine wrinkles... but you need the big guns for the deep ones.  I might add that those "big guns" are very expensive.  I have about $5000 invested in my face... but I will tell you, it's taken about 15 or 20 years away.  Still it's much less than what surgery would cost.. and I am very pleased with the results.



I would never get procedures like that done on my face, and they do sound very expensive.  But I'm glad you're happy with the results QS, 15-20 years?   Amazing, do you look the same as you did before, only minus the wrinkles?  I know some celebrities who've had botox injections or plastic surgery on their faces don't even look like they used to, although they may look younger.  Do you have any before and after pictures?


----------



## Wren (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't like masks or professional facials, never use soap on my face but cleanser, toner, night cream or moisturiser in the morning before applying makeup and exfoiliate once or twice a week, I manicure and pedicure my own nails, using nail polish on my toes summer and winter, clear polish on finger nails during the week and coloured  at weekends 

I get a lot of compliments on my skin but use  HRT which I believe makes a big difference, if I come off it I'll probably wrinkle up like an old prune !


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I would never get procedures like that done on my face, and they do sound very expensive.  But I'm glad you're happy with the results QS, 15-20 years?   Amazing, do you look the same as you did before, only minus the wrinkles?  I know some celebrities who've had botox injections or plastic surgery on their faces don't even look like they used to, although they may look younger.  Do you have any before and after pictures?



I look just like me..  My face moves very well... I have had  Botox on my (glabella fold).. the area between the eyes that furrows with age and makes you look like you are angry..  I like to call it the  "Elevens"  as the lines look like the number 11 between your eyes.  Mine are smooth now... no more "elevens"   I also had a few units at the corner of my eyes for the crows feet as well as just above my eyebrow, to lift the brow..  NO.. I don't look like I'm always surprised.  it is very subtle.  

I have had Juevederm Voluma in my cheeks to restore the fullness and contour to my face as well as lift up and almost eliminate the Naso-labial fold.  That is the deep line that forms between your nose and the corner of the mouth.  Mine is gone.  

I have also had Juevederm XC to fill in my "tear troughs" which is the hollow under the eye, that makes you look line you have dark circles...   I have also had the "marionette" lines that extend from the corner of the mouth to you chin.. giving the Puppet look.   Mine are not gone, but have vastly improved.


I agree.. this is not for everyone..  I happen to like how I look now and feel really good.   Call it superficial,  I don't care.. I am really enjoying the results.. It gives me a boost and makes me feel attractive and confident.   To each his own.

Edited to add:    For those wondering... I have had about 50 shots in my face... and while not painful... it's uncomfortable.. and more annoying than anything.,  They do smear numbing salve on to take away some of the sting.. but like anything else.. it depends on your pain tolerance.


----------



## IKE (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm sure you look absolutely fantastic and drop dead gorgeous QS but like SB I wouldn't have it done nor would I want mama to because of sometimes apparently it can go wrong.......I just Googled 'Botox gone bad' and there are some pretty horrific pictures.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2016)

IKE said:


> I'm sure you look absolutely fantastic and drop dead gorgeous QS but like SB I wouldn't have it done nor would I want mama to because of sometimes apparently it can go wrong.......I just Googled 'Botox gone bad' and there are some pretty horrific pictures.



Just about anything can "go wrong"... but I did my homework.. and was realistic in the results I wanted.   I also researched and picked out a reputable doctor.  again.. to each his own.  I happen to think it was worth it.  Am I vain?  You bet your arse... but everyone is vain to a certain extent.,. everyone wants to look good.  It depends on resources and willingness to do something about it.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 5, 2016)

Never had a professional facial but have done the home masks in the past. My routine is pretty simple, mild soap and a washcloth and moisturizer afterwards. My skin has always been nice and I have very few wrinkles for my age.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 5, 2016)

I think I was blessed with My Mom's complexion. Oily can be a good thing, except for two or three lines under my eyes I have no wrinkles. The bad side of oily skin. If you ignore it you can break out like a teenager.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 5, 2016)

Sometimes it's not about wrinkles..  everyone's collagen holding our facial muscles up deteriorates with age and our faces fall.. creating the "old" look.  


This is not me...  but the results were similar.   It's very subtle, but a definite difference.  All without surgery.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 5, 2016)

An accupressure massage therapist showed me a technique for facial massage, to massage the jowls to break down the fatty deposits that collect there.  I sometimes remember to do this.  I don't know what can be done for turkey neck, the fat deposits that sit under the chin, maybe light massage. My older sister has a double chin, short neck and terrible posture, maybe its related.  I've been lucky with a longer neck and my chin is not bad.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 5, 2016)

That sounds interesting Cookie, I have to do some reading. Something best buddy swears by is Oil of Olay. I use it every night under my eyes. He uses it on his whole face. Even as a heavy smoker he still doesn't have wrinkles. Might be something to that stuff


----------

